# plain soap without EO?



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

What happens if i don't have EO for my Walmart recipe soap? Will it be awful smelling? I'm fixing to make it this week but this dilemma has held me up. I feel like I live at the end of the earth sometimes and need the pony express or carrier pigeons. Also, isp so slow that it is hard to do many searches on here so forgive any simple questions.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Your soap will be fine ...just scent free.

Patty


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Fine but I don't like the plaoin scent.
Try ordering from candlescience.com to start.
Great FAST service.
Becky


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto I love candlescience and I have never had a scent from them seize.


Patty


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

My first batch was scent free, no EO, no FO. It was very nice. I can use it on even the most sensitive places. :blush

Of the ppl who have sampled my soap, the scent free is as popular as any. Many ppl can't handle even "soap safe" fragrances.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't like fragrance free soap, but that's just me. It won't be awful, it just won't have a scent. 

I actually used to make the Wal-Mart recipe without scent when my father was undergoing radiation and chemo last winter. It was the only soap he could use and he loved it. 

Go for it Diane!

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I always make one batch with no scent people love it here too.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

that has been our best seller!! people who bought a bar at the first craft sale came back and were buying six at the second craft sale. There are many people out there that are very sensitive to fragrances. My DIL mother has eczema on her hands and using the unscented has helped, so she bought 9 bars, one for each sink in the house and the showers and still leaves her with some extra in case we are out. Carolyn


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I also make fragrence free soaps.

Lots of folks are alergic to fragrence.

Also deer hunters love the plain soap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Me too. I always have people ask for soap with nothing in it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just a little tea tree or ground up fine oatmeal will give it a nice clean smell and is still all natural the oatmeal I can't keep everyone loves it sometimes I put a little honey in with it.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank all of yall! Just what I wanted to hear


----------

